# Kitten EATS EVERYTHING!



## MEOW (Mar 10, 2010)

So my kitten (10 months old) has been eating everything!
It first started with her toys, anything with with plastic on it she would rip to tiny pieces. After I took away all those toys she went after any kind of plastic that didnt make it to the recycling bin in the garage. So now I make sure that there is no plastic left around anywhere! 

But then my kitten moved on to other materials...
Fabric... pilliows ripped open and shredded.. blankets.. my cotton kitchen towel.. even my socks and underwear! 

So ok.. I dont leave any of this stuff any where where she could get it... 
She's good at finding these things though... 
:

Is there anyone here that has been through this??? What did you do?? 
Does your cat(s) continue to eat things ??

Im just glad she hasnt gone after the couches! :eek6:


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Hopefully this is a phase.

I would provide her with plenty of toys, a scratching post and a cat tree / activity centre.

Feliway may also be useful for her Home - Feliway

Good luck x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Maybe she needs to bring up a furball :arf: you can get some paste or cat grass failing that feed her


----------



## MEOW (Mar 10, 2010)

She has tons of cat houses, scratch post, jungle gym thingy AND 4 other cats to play with. I dont think she is bored... 

I will look into Feliway more if it doesn't get better as a last resort...
Thanks for the suggestion

She does throw up quite a bit as she continues to eat fabric.....

I did notice that she's kind of 'suckling' on the fabric, this gives me hope that it could be a phase. She recently lost her sister and maybe wants something to comfort her??? 

I squirt her with a water gun when I catch her eating these things ... 

Oh my special litter monster she is..


----------



## Foxcat (Oct 10, 2010)

It's called Pica, and if you're lucky, she could grow out of it between 2 and 3 years old. Be glad it's just fabrics, some cats go after cables 

Here's a linky

PICA: EATING THE INEDIBLE


----------



## Gernella (Dec 14, 2008)

I never realised there was a name for this. My Siamese cat has a thing for bubble wrapping and plastic bags. Fortunately he doesn't eat them, just chews and makes holes in them. He's 5 now and because it is only a very occasional thing (because they are not made available to him) I didn't take much notice.


----------



## Loulabellebaby (Nov 20, 2009)

I didnt realise it had a name either - i thought my wee Chilli was just being a bit strange for shredding sponges and making a big mess


----------



## MEOW (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks foxcat for the site. 

I'm going to continue to keep certain things out of her reach and keep an eye on her.

This morning she had some dark discharge coming from both her eyes...
Its cleared up as the day goes on. Could this be a health problem from eating inedible items??


----------

